# تعديل المشاركات



## مسيحية أردنية (8 يناير 2014)

مساااء الخير كيفكم يا حلوين ؟ 

عندي سؤال صغير.ليش ما يصير اي عضو يقدر يعدل مشاركاته ؟ مش بكون احسن ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2014)

*الصلاحيه دي هتكون متوفره عندك بمجرد ما تكملي 250 مشاركه 
وتبقي عصوه نشيطه*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (8 يناير 2014)

انا عارفة اخي بس كان قصدي انه مهما كان عدد مشاركاته يقدر يعدل..عموما شكرا كتير


----------

